# Service areas - alternatives



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I wonder how easy and quick we could build a database of alternative places near the motorways. 

For example, M1, J36, follow signs to Hoyland. Two petrol stations (cheap) within 300 yards

M1 J40 - follow A638 for Wakefield. Two petrol stations within 500 yards. 

The best alterative services are supermarkets and full credit to Morrisons for this one. 

A1M - J48 - follow signs to services - guess what - a Morrisons with a massive height barrier (3.2m). Less than 2 mons off the A1. 

In all three cases, you are less than 2 minutes from the motorway. 

Any thoughts or ideas?

Russell


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

This was started as a thread recently

Here

but seemed to peter out

Andrew


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Most Morrisons supermarkets do not allow overnight parking, I have noticed recently that they are installing barriers that are locked 1hour after closing time of the store.

Personally speaking where there isnt a barrier there are usually boy-racers or skateboarders.

Angie...


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Here is one such publication

http://breaksnearthemotorways.com/index.html


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Services*

Jim

Excellent link albeit a bit pricey. That said, with diesel at almost 50p per gallon more at some services than nearby alternatives, it could be worth while investment.

Russell


----------



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

There's this one as well

http://www.5minutesaway.co.uk/frm/index.asp

Mark


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

..and yet another publication called >off the motorway<

We always carry the Tesco 'store locator' book in the van as well, available free from most stores but they go quickly, handy to locate fuel stations close to motorways or elsewhere, most other supermarkets do online store locators as well I think.

pete


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi Russell 
You could download the POIs for TESCO, ASDA, Morrisons and petrol stations onto you SatNav then they would be there for you to choose when you plan your journeys

Hope you are sorting your probs with the MH OK

Bill


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Having bought a Navman £154, one press of a button and all petrol places in order of nearness come up in the area. So I don't think I will be buying anything else. This also works in Europe of course.


----------

